# pentax k1000 vs canon ae-1



## lkk99 (Dec 15, 2016)

hi everyone!
im a first time film camera buyer, and i have almost little to no practice with manual mode aside from toying around with manual mode a little on my mirrorless camera
i am looking to buy a _*pentax k1000* _for around 130 euros, possibly a little more for shipping, as i have heard it is the best camera for students, however i am still waiting for the seller's confirmation that it is fully functioning
on my way home i saw a* canon ae-1* that was selling at a photography store, 
canon ae-1 with a 28mm f 1:2,8 lens = 140 euros, and one with a 50 mm f 1:1,8 lens for 120 euros.
the price isn't too significant for me right now, so aside from the price
overall, what camera would be the better choice for me? primarily the types of photos i will be taking are will mostly just be street shots, shots of my friends, etc.
thanks


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 15, 2016)

What lens does the Pentax come with?


----------



## lkk99 (Dec 15, 2016)

480sparky said:


> What lens does the Pentax come with?


 the Pentax-M 1:2 50mm !


----------



## Derrel (Dec 15, 2016)

Wow--- very high prices for very old film cameras. I would rather have the Pentax, based on build quality and feel in the hand. Neither are very good compared to a newer, higher grade film camera. Here, a used Nikon F100 is 125 EUR with lens, and newer by 25 years or more. Canon's lens mount in MF is a "dead" mount: Pentax, Nikon, still "alive".


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 15, 2016)

Still kind of high priced.


----------



## lkk99 (Dec 15, 2016)

Derrel said:


> Wow--- very high prices for very old film cameras. I would rather have the Pentax, based on build quality and feel in the hand. Neither are very good compared to a newer, higher grade film camera. Here, a used Nikon F100 is 125 EUR with lens, and newer by 25 years or more. Canon's lens mount in MF is a "dead" mount: Pentax, Nikon, still "alive".



yep, sadly the prices for the old film cameras over here in italy are so expensive, ive looked at the numerous photo shops and they're almost twice the price of the same ones in the us on ebay. however due to a lot of complications regarding shipping to here (the italian system is a huge pain to deal with and they seize all the items coming from overseas to go through them and the whole process takes a VERY long time talking 2 months or so and theres a chance it could not even get in my hands, as i have heard that was the case for many other expats


----------



## lkk99 (Dec 15, 2016)

480sparky said:


> Still kind of high priced.


i know! it really sucks, like i was saying to Derrel, i don't know why but italy is very over priced when it comes to these old film cameras :/


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 15, 2016)

I prefer the K1000 over the AE-1 in terms of manual usage ... and the K1000 has a mechanical shutter vs the electronic shutter of the Canon ... and I never like the meter visualization of the Canon.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 15, 2016)

Hmm, I wonder if it would be cheaper to get someone in US to buy a camera and ship it to you ... depends on import/duty charges you have to pay.


----------



## compur (Dec 15, 2016)

*K-1000*

Both the AE1 and K1000 were very popular in their day but many of the AE-1s I find these days are dead and since they have electronically tripped shutters, they are useless unless repaired. The K1000s, however, are all mechanical and still usually working when I come across them. The K1000 was always the student camera of choice due to its simplicity and manual nature.


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 16, 2016)

I for sure would get the K1000 over the Canon.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 16, 2016)

Long story short:  The Canon requires a battery to function.  The Pentax only needs it for the meter.  Take the battery out, and you can still shoot.  You just have to learn how to measure light with your eyes and brain.


----------



## lkk99 (Dec 16, 2016)

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, I wonder if it would be cheaper to get someone in US to buy a camera and ship it to you ... depends on import/duty charges you have to pay.


i was thinking of that as well but with the cost of the camera + the shipping + the tax i will have to pay when it comes to italian customs i think it'll roughly be around the same, or slightly higher


----------



## lkk99 (Dec 16, 2016)

webestang64 said:


> I for sure would get the K1000 over the Canon.


thanks! as of right now i think ive fixed my mind on wanting the k1000 for sure


----------



## lkk99 (Dec 16, 2016)

480sparky said:


> Long story short:  The Canon requires a battery to function.  The Pentax only needs it for the meter.  Take the battery out, and you can still shoot.  You just have to learn how to measure light with your eyes and brain.


yeah, the k1000 seems really great for those aspects, i think it'll get me right down to learning all the basics and will be really helpful for the future! also the no battery thing is awesome


----------



## lkk99 (Dec 16, 2016)

i've asked an italian seller from rome who's selling his k1000 for 130 euros (+ shipping) for pictures and a video of his camera, (still hoping the random generator of 480sparky picks me LOL but in the likely chance it wont i have been looking around for cheaper options in italy)
i have asked for a video and a picture of the viewfinder to see if everything is functioning and everything seems okay, but could i just get opinions of you guys? if everything seems functioning
im completely new at this so for me it seems totally fine but i could be wrong


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 16, 2016)

Is it a AE-1 or AE-1 Program?  In my opinion the AE-1 Program is much better then the AE-1


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 16, 2016)

The meter is centered.  Is that because the seller adjusted the camera so it's centered, or does it stay there no matter what the camera settings are?

If the latter................ RUN!


----------



## compur (Dec 17, 2016)

Could be a dead battery. When I come across these the battery is almost always dead. The meter has no switch so it keeps draining the battery unless the lens cap is on or the camera is kept in the dark.


----------



## Causapscal (Dec 17, 2016)

My K 1000 was bought in 1977 and still works fine. A thank! And you can find superb and cheap lenses, like the SMC Pentax 45mm f2, which has a very good sharpness !


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 17, 2016)

compur said:


> Could be a dead battery. When I come across these the battery is almost always dead. The meter has no switch so it keeps draining the battery unless the lens cap is on or the camera is kept in the dark.



Either way, it would be wise to investigate.  Dead Meter Syndrome really affects the value of the camera.


----------



## compur (Dec 18, 2016)

Of course.


----------



## lkk99 (Dec 18, 2016)

480sparky said:


> The meter is centered.  Is that because the seller adjusted the camera so it's centered, or does it stay there no matter what the camera settings are?
> 
> If the latter................ RUN!


I'm worried that it could be the latter  thanks for the advice! i'll need to message him again later about that if i decide i want to try and buy it
i have a feeling it could just be stuck there x.x


----------



## lkk99 (Dec 18, 2016)

compur said:


> Could be a dead battery. When I come across these the battery is almost always dead. The meter has no switch so it keeps draining the battery unless the lens cap is on or the camera is kept in the dark.


thanks for the reply, if the battery is dead, is the light meter always stuck in the center?


----------



## lkk99 (Dec 18, 2016)

Light Guru said:


> Is it a AE-1 or AE-1 Program?  In my opinion the AE-1 Program is much better then the AE-1


just the AE-1 !


----------



## limr (Dec 18, 2016)

lkk99 said:


> compur said:
> 
> 
> > Could be a dead battery. When I come across these the battery is almost always dead. The meter has no switch so it keeps draining the battery unless the lens cap is on or the camera is kept in the dark.
> ...



Yes, the needle stays dead center if the battery is dead. If it's just a matter of changing the battery, it's a very easy fix. Remember, though, that the K1000 functions perfectly without a battery. Other than the meter, it's entirely mechanical. Even if the meter is totally dead, if you have a smart phone, then you can download a light meter app for free and use that instead.

Of course, it's much more convenient to have the camera meter working and so it would make sense you want to check on that. Just for me, personally, though - it wouldn't be a deal-breaker.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 18, 2016)

lkk99 said:


> thanks for the reply, if the battery is dead, is the light meter always stuck in the center?



Yes.


----------



## compur (Dec 18, 2016)

lkk99 said:


> thanks for the reply, if the battery is dead, is the light meter always stuck in the center?



Yes. It uses one LR44 or equivalent button cell battery which is inexpensive and easy to find. If you keep a lens cap on your camera when not in use the battery will last a long time.


----------



## lkk99 (Dec 19, 2016)

limr said:


> lkk99 said:
> 
> 
> > compur said:
> ...


thanks so much for explaining it, yeah i guess it shouldn't be a deal breaker. im desperate for this camera but the prices are so steep here in italy so im still waiting to see if i win 480sparky's giveaway LOL  or if i keep looking and can find a better deal


----------



## lkk99 (Dec 19, 2016)

480sparky said:


> lkk99 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the reply, if the battery is dead, is the light meter always stuck in the center?
> ...


thanks


----------



## lkk99 (Dec 19, 2016)

compur said:


> lkk99 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the reply, if the battery is dead, is the light meter always stuck in the center?
> ...


got it! i'll keep that in mind if i decide to get the camera from this seller thanks!


----------



## limr (Dec 26, 2016)

lkk99 said:


> thanks so much for explaining it, yeah i guess it shouldn't be a deal breaker. im desperate for this camera but the prices are so steep here in italy so im still waiting to see if i win 480sparky's giveaway LOL  or if i keep looking and can find a better deal



@lkk99 I just saw that Sparky's K1000 is going to someone else  I was keeping an eye on that as well for a reason. If you didn't get that camera, I wanted to step in with one of my own. I have an extra K1000 that I would like to offer you. The camera will be free and we can work out an arrangement on the shipping. What do you think?


----------



## lkk99 (Dec 26, 2016)

@limr


limr said:


> lkk99 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks so much for explaining it, yeah i guess it shouldn't be a deal breaker. im desperate for this camera but the prices are so steep here in italy so im still waiting to see if i win 480sparky's giveaway LOL  or if i keep looking and can find a better deal
> ...


@limr  omg!!!  that would be amazing!! i just woke up right now and i had to read that twice to make sure i didn't misread that hahahaha! if you really don't mind doing that for me i would be so grateful! of course shipping  and all that i would pay for of course!  ahhh thank you so much


----------



## limr (Dec 26, 2016)

lkk99 said:


> @limr
> 
> 
> limr said:
> ...




More than happy to help. I bought my K1000 in 1993 and she's been with me ever since. I love the camera and I feel like the extra one I acquired will have a good home with you. I'm going to run a quick roll through it, just to make sure it's all in working order and to remember if it had any quirks. It's in excellent shape and very clean, and it comes with an SMC Pentax 50mm f2 lens. We can work out the details regarding shipping via PM.

Merry Christmas


----------



## lkk99 (Dec 26, 2016)

limr said:


> lkk99 said:
> 
> 
> > @limr
> ...



AhHHHhhh seriously thanks so much!!!! everything sounds great  camera seems amazing, been watching videos of it for the past few weeks can't believe i can finally get my hands on one! yep yep! we shall, Merry Christmas to you too!


----------

